# Unmentionables - A Novel - Book of the Year



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

On June 25, 2011, Unmentionables won the bronze Book of the Year award for Gay/Lesbian fiction at the American Library Association conference in New Orleans.

Gone With the Wind meets Brokeback Mountain? Read the review from Kindle Nation Daily.

_Unmentionables _is about two pairs of lovers in the Civil War south. One couple is straight, white and wealthy. The other couple is gay, black and enslaved.

Field hand Jimmy meets Cato, a house servant from a nearby plantation. Jimmy, who despises whites, mistakes Cato for a white man. But soon he learns that Cato is only half white. Cato is the illegitimate son of plantation owner Augustus Askew. With time, Jimmy's fascination with Cato grows into romantic love.

_Unmentionables_ is also the story of rebellious Dorothy Holland, whose parents own Jimmy. Dorothy does not want any man to control her life. When Dorothy falls in love with Cato's white half-brother, William Askew, she must persuade him to agree to her terms--and to betray his role as a Confederate army officer.

Go to *Salon.com* to read a review by award winning Canadian blogger James Viloria.

Here is an excerpt from a review in the trade journal *ForeWord Clarion Reviews*:

"...David Greene's work surpasses the majority of Civil War novels by bringing together two enthralling love stories. In Unmentionables, Greene primarily focuses on the touching affinity between Jimmy, a black field worker, and Cato, an educated, half-white servant from a neighboring plantation. Cato also happens to be the illegitimate son of Augustus Askew, his owner. The passionate love between Jimmy and Cato is a fascinating, behind-the-scenes glimpse of gay romance in the 1800s.

Any reader looking for a departure from the tradition of Gone with the Wind, will find this novel an excellent alternative. Unmentionables is superb historical fiction with a contemporary angle; an enlightening look at the hidden elements of our past." Five Stars (out of Five)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, David, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello, Everyone,

I'm having a sale on _Unmentionables _this weekend.

Ebook versions of _Unmentionables _will be only 99 cents Sunday, November 28 through Monday, November 29th.

This sale is on the Kindle Edition, the Barnes and Noble Edition and the Smashwords Edition through Monday only.

Smashwords buyers use Coupon Code JL29S to get the 99 cent price. Coupon expires November 30th.


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

This week I've added a giveaway contest at Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Unmentionables.by.David.Greene

If you _like _the Facebook page and leave a comment, you will be entered into a chance to win a free copy of _Unmentionables _at the end of the month.

The winner will be able to choose a print or eBook version.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

_Unmentionables _was featured this week at the Bargain eBooks site: http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/

_Unmentionables _is also now available free to service members around the world as part of Operation eBook Drop begun by veteran and Kindleboards author Edward Patterson. See http://operationebookdrop.com/forum/index.php?topic=678.msg1439#msg1439


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is a new review of Unmentionables at the award winning GLBT blog "Gay Persons of Color" at Open Salon:
http://open.salon.com/blog/gaypersonsofcolor/2011/01/03/book_review_unmentionables_by_david_greene


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Unmentionables - A Novel as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

As of January 24th, _Unmentionables _ is #26 in Amazon's historical fiction for Kindle category. Read the review that started the sales rush from Kindle Nation Daily.


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

_Unmentionables _ is again today in the top 100 of Amazon's historical fiction category--ahead of Gone with the Wind. 

Read the latest review from Kindle Nation Daily.


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

ForeWord Reviews has announced the 2010 Book of the Year Awards list of finalists. Representing more than 350 publishers, the finalists were selected from 1400 entries in 56 categories. These books are examples of independent publishing at its finest.

_*Unmentionables*_ is a finalist for the 2010 Book of the Year Awards in the Gay/Lesbian Fiction category.

The winners will be determined by a panel of librarians and booksellers selected from our readership. Gold, Silver, and Bronze winners, as well as Editor's Choice Prizes for Fiction and Nonfiction will be announced at a special program at the ALA Annual Conference in New Orleans this June. The winners of the two Editor's Choice Prizes will be awarded $1,500 each and ForeWord's Independent Publisher of the Year will also be announced. The ceremony is open to all ALA attendees and exhibiting publishers.

ForeWord's Book of the Year Awards program was created to spotlight distinctive books from independent publishers. What sets the awards apart from others is that final selections are made by real judges-working librarians and booksellers-based on their experiences with patrons and customers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome Unmentionables - A Novel as our KindleBoards Book of the Day.


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

On June 25, 2011, Unmentionables won the bronze Book of the Year award for Gay/Lesbian fiction at the American Library Association conference in New Orleans.

Also, the book has now sold > 1,100 copies.

My thanks to all who participated in the book of the year award judging.


----------



## David Greene (Oct 16, 2010)

Unmentionables is on sale this week only for $1.99 as part of a BookBub promotion.

Current sales rank = 656.

Over 550 copies sold in the past 24 hours.

Sale ends on Friday.


----------

